
Amazon Likely Paid $1 Billion for Goodreads - mshafrir
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-29/amazon-likely-paid-1-billion-for-goodreads
======
jumpbug
The first comment on this article says it all: "This valuation is
preposterous, because the methodology is preposterous. There is zero evidence
that either the markets or investors use some arbitrary "multiply users by a
dollar amount" calculation to determine a valuation for these companies. Using
such a formula to arrive at an absurd number is especially egregious here
because people will now use the authority of this publication to say
"Businessweek reports that Goodreads sold for a billion dollars", though
that's almost certainly not the case."

------
crapshoot101
No frigging way. Goodreads is a solid community, but its not a $B marginal
value to Amazon.

------
gluejar
$100M maybe, but $1B??? No way.

~~~
theklub
Link bait headline? Worked for me. Who knows if its true though.

~~~
crapshoot101
Well, if they paid a "significant" amount, they will have to disclose it in
their next quarterly SEC filing. I'd be shocked if Amazon even paid $100M for
it.

~~~
crapshoot101
fyi, Actual price is $150M - see submitted HN story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5462281>

